# 2012 Rome 390 Boss vs Union Contact/Pro vs Flux RK30



## Medeenz (Sep 4, 2011)

I have finally narrowed down a board from my list of snowboards from the 2012 Arbor Draft and Horrorscope to the Artifact Rocker.

Now I need a binding to fit the Artifact. I'm a park rat that is going to be uping my game in spins on 15 - 30 footers max and my rail game. I ride at Bear Mtn, 5'8 165 lbs sz 9. 

I was thinking of the 390 boss bc I like the cant option for rocker, board feel and comfort. Plus most of the reviews don't really have bad things to say about the 390s.

The Contacts seem really cool bc of the board feel, flex for tweeks plus they finally changed the toe strap ( which I hated about Union prior ). But reviews are up an down with Union in general and I'm a little unsure. It seems that you either love em or hate em, no in between.

Flux RK30 has got me interested in Urethane for its flex, plus I've heard good things about the binding overall but I'm not sure about the absorption on the base plat bc it doesn't have the full bed.

What are your thoughts on the bindings and what I think about them? Any other's I should check out?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My pick for that board would be either RK30's/DS30's or Raiden Zero's.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Contact pros are the best of the union line IMO. Flux has the most comfortable straps ever. Really cannot go wrong with both. Romes are good, but i feel like they raise me off of the board a lot, and i get less board feel.


----------



## Medeenz (Sep 4, 2011)

What would you choose? Raiden Zero ... Flux DS30 ... Rome 390 boss.

Right now I'm floating towards DS30 I'm just not sure about the cushion on the bed.

Anyone use Raiden Zero or thoughts about the other bindings?


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm really into Raiden's line right now. They seems to have everything! Except market reviews. If I can find a pair this season I'm going snag them. Zero's look sweet. Phantoms for me. I don't know if you've noticed that they use a 2 screw set up, but it seems pretty interesting for feel and flex. Air bags and sweet straps. Check out canted sole inserts too. They're around here somewhere. 

Just wish Raiden was stocked somewhere near by. I'll wait since I have to pay for my board first. Hah.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If it means anything, raiden was possibly the most used binding line this year at hot dawgz and hand rails


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

full of sponsored riders. But they don't review anything but a script. Still. Fingers crossed to find a pair. Nitro has a binding give-away every day. Don't think I want to give in to gimmicks.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Kahanquest said:


> full of sponsored riders. But they don't review anything but a script. Still. Fingers crossed to find a pair. Nitro has a binding give-away every day. Don't think I want to give in to gimmicks.


It was out of the guys not on Nitro.


----------

